# Subversion und Source Folder Problem.



## Skull (19. Feb 2009)

Hallo, wenn ich lokal unter Eclipse nen Source Folder erstelle, dann zeigt Eclipse alles richtig an und alles funktioniert wunderbar. Lade ich das ganze allerdings per Subversion ins Repository und checke es anschließend aus, dann wird der Folder nicht als Source-Folder erkannt. Jemand eine Idee wie ich das ändern kann oder was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Feb 2009)

Wenn du die Meta Informationen (.project, .classpath,...) nicht eincheckst, kann Eclipse schlecht wissen was ein Source Folder ist und was nicht


----------



## Skull (19. Feb 2009)

Hmm Ok, die sollen nicht verändert werden. Besteht die Möglichkeit Klassen zu referenzieren, die nicht in einem Source-Folder, sondern in einem normalen Folder sind? (also irgendwie als package importieren)


----------



## Wildcard (19. Feb 2009)

Aus source Foldern kann man gar nichts importieren, da liegen nur die Quellen. Verlinkt werden immer die binaries und für Quellen die nicht in Source Foldern liegen, erstellt Eclipse keine binaries.
Beschreib doch mal dein konkretes Problem und die Randbedingungen, vielleicht findet sich dann eine Lösung.


----------



## Skull (19. Feb 2009)

Ich soll meine Klassen nicht im derzeitigen Source-Folder bereitstellen, sondern in einem eigenen Folder. Meine erste Idee war nun den neuen Ordner ebenfalls zu nem Source-Folder zu machen, das würde aber bedeuten, dass ich den classpath ändern muss im repository und das ist nicht erwünscht.

Sofern ich nun aber die Klassen in meinem neuen Folder (der ja wie oben beschrieben kein Source-Folder sein kann) ablege, können die anderen Klassen im bestehenden Source-Folder meine Klassen nicht referenzieren.

Geht das irgendwie ohne, dass ich den Folder zu nem Source-Folder mache?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Feb 2009)

Nein, das geht nicht. Die Anforderung passt nicht zur Restriktion (es sei denn die Klassen sollen zB nur durch ANT kompiliert werden), insofern sollte du da mal mit jemandem reden.


----------



## Skull (19. Feb 2009)

In Ordnung, vielen Dank .


----------

